# Anyone got a recipe for making fruit squash?



## Darkstream (Jan 27, 2005)

I can get "no added sugar" fruit squashes in my locality. The REST of it is made up of Aspartame. I can not stand the taste of the stuff, and it has "robust" effects on the lower digestive system of at least one of my friends who needs low sugar.

Unfortunately, all the low/non sugar drinks contain this abomination, Diet Coke, Diet Pepsi, Diet Fanta, et, etc, etc. Some people consider it actually harmful.

It would be great if they would use Splenda instead. Guess they won't pay the price.

BUT it seems to me that a genuine squash recipe could have Splenda subsituted. Though it probably would NOT keep outside the fridge (as a normal squash does in a bottle) BECAUSE the sugar content would be insufficient to act as a presevative.

Any recipes, using of course REAL fruit, gratefully received, and will be evaluated later.


----------



## kansasgirl (Jan 28, 2005)

What is a fruit squash? Like a jam? Sorry, I would like to help, but I don't get it. Must be the week I had - it drained my brain!


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 30, 2005)

*Commercially prepared Fruit Squashes*

A specialty-foods import shop in my city sells 4-litre bottles of Robinson’s _Special R Apple & Blackcurrant_, _Lemon-Barley_, and _Orange-Barley_ Squashes.  These drinks are diluted with water and have no refined sugar added.


----------



## Konditor (Jan 30, 2005)

The post entered above is mine!  (I inadvertently uploaded the file _before _logging into this site's server.)

I should like to edit the text of that entry...to the effect that the Robinsons squash beverages are labelled to indicate that no sugar has been added.

This revision may clarify some readers' views on the relative quality of the product.


----------



## jkath (Jan 30, 2005)

It's good to see you again, Konditor. 

As for fruit squashes, here in California, I've never heard of them! I googled around, and it seems Robinson's shows in Scottish sites. What exactly is a fruit squash made of? Is it similar to a Smoothie?

Also, regarding aspartame - I am one of those that cannot ingest it, as it triggers extreme hypoglycemic migraines in me. This is why I only eat the real stuff


----------



## kyles (Jan 30, 2005)

In Australia we call it a cordial. It's a concentrate, at its best made with fruit juice and sugar along with citric acid. You then add it to water in about a one part squash to ten parts water ratio. I have made my own with sugar but not splenda. Kool-Aid would probably be your nearest equivalent.

The Robinson's no added sugar is full of aspartame. What also annoys me in the Robinsons normal squash they also add aspartame as well as sugar. I avoid artificial sweeteners normally, as I am a bit concerned about them. 

I shall try making a fruit squash with splenda, as soon as I can find some in box form! I have only been able to find them in tablets over here.


----------



## Catseye (Jan 30, 2005)

I'm a Diet 7Up junkie.  Awhile back I bookmarked some beverage recipes I could maybe use as a substitute.  I have no problem with aspartame, but the 7Up is expensive.  These are not squashes per se, but maybe one or more of them will work for you 'til you find your squash.


Exotic Fruit Drink

INGREDIENTS:
1 cup orange juice 
1 cup cranberry juice 
1/2 cup lemon juice 
1 (32 fluid ounce) bottle carbonated water 

DIRECTIONS:
Put the orange juice, cranberry juice and lemon juice in 3 separate cups. Without mixing the juices, pour them into ice cube trays and freeze. 
When frozen, place one of each juice cube into a tall glass and fill the glass with carbonated water. 


Crocked Punch

3      cans          water
5      whole         cloves
2      cinnamon sticks
1      teaspoon      ground nutmeg
3/4   teaspoon      ground ginger
1      small         can fozen orange juice concentrate
1      quart         apple cider
Orange slices

 In a slow cooker heat water and spices on high for 30-60 minutes.  Remove cloves and cinnamon sticks.  Add orange juice concentrate and apple cider.  Heat but do not boil.  Chill.  Garnish with orange slices.  


 CROCKPOT TROPICAL TEA WARMER

6       c            Boiling water
    1 1/2   c            Orange juice
    6       ts           Bags
    1 1/2   c            Pineapple juice
      1/3   c            Sugar or Splenda
    1                    Orange sliced (unpeeled)
    2       tb           Honey

   Warm your crock-pot first with some hot tap water.
   Then pour boiling water over the tea bags in the  >>
   crock-pot. Cover and let stand 5 minutes. Remove the
   tea bags. Stir in the sugar, honey, orange juice,
   pineapple juice, and orange slices. Cover and heat on
   low for 2-3 hours; serve from pot.


Montana Tonic

INGREDIENTS:
4 cups brewed black tea 
1 cinnamon stick 
1/4 cup white sugar or Splenda
1 cup raspberry juice 
1 lemon, juiced 
1 sprig fresh mint 
1 liter carbonated water 

DIRECTIONS:
Brew tea with cinnamon stick. Dissolve sugar in the hot tea. Set aside to cool. 
In a large pitcher combine the tea, raspberry juice and lemon juice. Crush 3 mint leaves and stir in. Pour the carbonated water in, stir and serve over ice. 


Pineapple Cooler

46 oz Unsweetened pineapple juice
       2 tb Lemon juice
       6 oz Orange juice concentrate
            -- frozen
      10 oz Club soda; chilled
            Mint sprigs; as desired

   Mix juices and frozen orange juice concentrate.  Chill.

   Add chilled club soda immediately before serving.

   Serve over ice in tall glasses with straws.  Garnish each serving
   with a sprig of mint, if desired.


Pineapple Limeade

 1      medium        pineapple -- peeled
    2      medium        limes -- peeled and seeded
      1/4  cup           sugar or Splenda
    3      cups          sodium- and calorie-free
                         sparkling water -- chilled
                         Ice cubes or crushed ice

 Extract juice from pineapple (2 cups) and limes (1/4 cup) , using juice
 extractor.  Mix juices and sugar; refrigerate until chilled.  Just before
 serving, stir in sparkling water.  Serve over ice.  Garnish with lime slices
 if desired.  6 servings.


Here's a recipe for homemade ginger ale.  You could try subbing Splenda for the honey.

2 T  Fresh ginger root
       2    Lemon rinds
       4 T  Honey, to taste
       1 c  Boiling water
       1 qt Seltzer

Put the ginger and lemon rinds in a small bowl with the honey.
Pour in 1 cup boiling water (or just enough to cover). Let steep for
five minutes.  Strain and chill. When ready to serve, add the seltzer water.
Makes 4 servings (10 ounces each).


Cats


----------



## Barbara L (Feb 12, 2005)

Darkstream said:
			
		

> Unfortunately, all the low/non sugar drinks contain this abomination, Diet Coke, Diet Pepsi, Diet Fanta, et, etc, etc. Some people consider it actually harmful.
> 
> It would be great if they would use Splenda instead. Guess they won't pay the price.


Some soft-drinks are now using Splenda.  Diet-Rite, Diet-Rite Tangerine, Cheerwine, etc. use it. I know they aren't available everywhere yet, but maybe more will start to use them now.

 Barbara


----------

